

Man buys clay iPad, gets put in jail for wanting refund - Jagat
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57612839-71/man-buys-clay-ipad-gets-put-in-jail-for-wanting-refund/

======
Amadou
This scam happens in the US too:

[http://www.dailytech.com/Scam+Artists+Replace+iPad+2s+with+B...](http://www.dailytech.com/Scam+Artists+Replace+iPad+2s+with+Blocks+of+Clay+in+Canada+Return+Them+for+Full+Refunds/article23809.htm)

And then there are the truly brilliant fools who tried to use ice:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/16/ice-box-
ipad_n_3762...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/16/ice-box-
ipad_n_3762440.html)

------
unreal37
You don't get thrown in jail for just trying to get a refund. How did it
escalate to that level?

How did the iPad get registered in HIS NAME?

This story just doesn't make sense.

~~~
akmiller
It didn't get registered in his name. Read the full story next time.

~~~
zaqokm
People who commit fraud, register their devices in their real names :) ?

I think the sentence "A quick check had revealed that the iPad Tesco believed
was in the box had already been activated.", needs to be written so it may not
be interpreted incorrectly, was it activated prior to the purchase, after it,
who checked it, when was it checked (before/during/after the arrest) etc.

The author seems to have a bit of a problem with Tesco, in fact it seems that
they have a gigantic problem with Tesco given the tone and attack on Tesco.
Given the amount of fraud large (and small) retailers are faced with every day
they are probably a little cautious when someone brings in a box of clay and
makes such an accusation. This is not a justification, but rather pointing out
the fact that in the real world, that there are a lot of people who try to rip
business off.

3 hours in jail, that could be seen a little excessive but it is better than a
month.

